# Breaking News At Spurs



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

On the radio yesterday - whats the difference between Spurs and a samosa? Samosa has three points


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

sssammm said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


fcukin shame wots happening over at the tottscum :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well I hope they get the point .......so long as it's no more than one for the rest of the season!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> sssammm said:
> 
> 
> > haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> ...


Juande they'll actually get around to winning a game................. bad pun I know, but it had to be done.

The rats have left, now all we've got to do is wait until the ship sinks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > sssammm said:
> ...


cant see them going down....but i would love it if they did......had so much stick from the scum for years......it still sticks in there throats about the arse....they are so far in front of the scum its stupid :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: the scum have never been a BIG club...and never will.....and they aint got class either.....just have a listen to what they said about Sol last week...homo...monkey...aids victim...hope you die???? scum indeed.......

i remember joining in with a well known chant over at the lane........(not gonna repeat it here :lol: ) and were threatned with ejection by the stewards and old bill...i wonder if they were so quick to eject there own fans?

not got anything against them mind you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: , but thats another story :lol: , but thanks to the old bill for kicking us out of the train at southbury rd....right into the welcoming arms of about 200 scum fans......


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I love it when they crow about the year ending in 1, so they're going to win whatever.

What they forget is that when they actually won something the year also started with a 1.

So they've only got another 7992 years to wait then


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

catflem said:


> I love it when they crow about the year ending in 1, so they're going to win whatever.
> 
> What they forget is that when they actually won something the year also started with a 1.
> 
> So they've only got another 7992 years to wait then


 :lol:


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

sssammm said:


> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


When the train does arrive you can get it all the way to Newcastle :lol: :lol: :lol:

King Kev :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

"Purgatory? Ah yeah, that's that place you go when you've not been that ****, but you've not really been that good either..... like Tottenham...."


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

a spurs fan i have been, somehow it is really a bad start! the departure of the 3 strikers were like the beatles leaving behind Ringo...know what i mean? :tongue2:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kpaxsg said:


> a spurs fan i have been, somehow it is really a bad start! the departure of the 3 strikers were like the beatles leaving behind Ringo...know what i mean? :tongue2:


 :lol:


----------

